# Northern Brazil | Cities, Jungles, Rivers, Landscapes and Rich Culture



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Northern Brazil

The *North Region* of Brazil (Português: _Região Norte do Brasil_) is the largest Region of Brazil, corresponding to 45.27% of the national territory. It is the least inhabited of the country, and contributes with a minor percentage in the national GDPhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GDP and population. It is composed by the states of Acre, Amapá, Amazonas, Pará, Rondônia, Roraima and Tocantins.


Its demographic density is the lowest in Brazil considering all the regions of the country, with only 3.8 inhabitants per km². Most of the population is centered in urban areas.


Belém Int Airport and Manaus Intl Airport connects North region with many Brazilian cities and also operates some international flights. 
The North is home to the Federal University of Pará and Federal University of Amazonas.


*Area*: 3,853,327.2 km² (Same size of the European Union) 
*Population*: 16,318,163 inhabitants










_in red the northern region

Source
_​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Sanctuary by Duda Arraes, on Flickr









Lone Statue by Duda Arraes, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Brincando ao por-de-sol by Elmir Filho, on Flickr









São Sebastião Church by Duda Arraes, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Palmas Tocantins State


















emerson-bm3








emerson-bm3








emerson-bm3


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Amazonas Opera House by Duda Arraes, on Flickr









The Meeting by Duda Arraes, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the contribution xrtn2!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Abandoned Palace by Duda Arraes, on Flickr









União e Rivalida juntas para Engrandecer as festividades da Copa 2014 no Amazonas by Maj Navarro, on Flickr









DSCF1809 by Maj Navarro, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Ponte sobre o Rio Negro-Am by Maj Navarro, on Flickr









Decadencia Urbana-006 by Carlos Navarro Infante, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rio Branco Acre


















JEZAFLU=ACRE=BRASIL

















JEZAFLU=ACRE=BRASIL








JEZAFLU=ACRE=BRASIL








JEZAFLU=ACRE=BRASIL


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Natureza - UFPA by Shbt, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Belém - Pará









P1010078And2more_tonemapped by Feio pra Chuchu, on Flickr









Nunes - flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Tucurui Dam


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

P7100053And2more_tonemapped by Feio pra Chuchu, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Salinópolis - Pará - Brasil by .ygor, on Flickr









Salinópolis - Pará - Brasil by .ygor, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Berlinda de Mangueira by PedroF, on Flickr









Belém Vertical #2 by PedroF, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Terra a vista by PedroF, on Flickr









Ver-o-peso by Jucá Costa, on Flickr


















P1010044 by Feio pra Chuchu, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Iratauá Grande by Emir Filho, on Flickr









Galo da Campina by Emir Filho, on Flickr









Sob o céu azul... by Emir Filho, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Doca by rodrigo_pinto, on Flickr









Theatro da Paz by rodrigo_pinto, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Pôr-do-sol by Shbt, on Flickr









Farol Velho by Shbt, on Flickr









Entardecer by Shbt, on Flickr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

great job! kay:


----------

